# Major crack repair on 150Gal



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just want to reach as many smart minds as possible, see my thread at:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/major-crack-repair-150gal-12611.html#post84647

*c/p*


----------

